# Ariens ST824 gearcase broken



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

My 1993 Ariens model 924082 ST824 now has a broken gearcase. I removed the shear pins to make sure the augers were freed up on the shafts. The right one was fine, but the left was frozen on the shaft. I tried freeing it up by hand but couldn't budge it. Sprayed Pbblaster and let it soak for a while. That didn't help, either. So I put an 18" pry bar in the auger and pressed down with my foot. BIG MISTAKE. There was a loud crack and when I looked I saw the aluminum gearcase that's between the augers was cracked and hanging open. I found the part needed on ereplacement.com, thanks to the sticky at the beginning of this forum. I need #52408200, large bore gearcase @ $161.25, which isn't really as bad as I thought it would be. SO, how big of a job am I facing? Anything special I should know or lookout for? Can I replace the gearcase from the front of the machine, or do I have to split the machine and remove the impeller, shaft, etc. that way? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
Duane


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi duane
Welcome to the SBJ. The gearcase on the st blowers is a weak point..usually it's the gears inside that die. If you are in need of the case only, there are plenty of rhem used out there to be had. Check Craigs in your area for a machine front with bad gears. Should be available for $50 or thereabouts. You will have to remove the blower front end from the "tractor" portion in order to remove the auger/impeller assembly. Might as well replace the auger shaft bushings at the same time if they show wear. There should be a video on the web to guide you. The frozen auger may not be correctible...another reason a replacement front end is an option.
MH


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are going to spend that much on parts, I'd just get this retro kit that updates the 924 series and some others. 
Ariens 52423000 Gear Case Cast Iron

I searched the part # you have and got a whole different price.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/products/ARIENS/Gear-Case/52408200/250852


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Just went through this on my 924050. Replace the gearcase with the cast iron version. It's a direct bolt in.

You will have to split the machine. The worst part is likely going to be getting the impeller off. I soaked mine for a week and couldn't budge it so had to have it pressed off. Except for that it only took a couple of hours start to finish.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Duane :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I went to the local dealer, today, and he did have the cast iron gearcase in stock. He gave me a break on the part and said he'd charge me one to two hours labor to do the repair. That seemed like a fair deal to me so that's the way I'm going. Hopefully we won't get any snow in the next week or so while it's being repaired.
Duane


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That could be a 2 hour job if the thing is seized on there! Not fun if that's the case. Might be better to have them do it. That thing will last much longer with the the cast one in there - a wise investment


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

If it has a seized rake and a seized impeller, they will be doing really good to get it done in two hours. I'd love to see how a professional snow blower shop gets a seized rake off. I have had five so far and it's taken all of my 40 years of boat mechanical experience to get them off....Some of them are unbelievable. I built a heavy duty puller by combining a couple of expensive marine specialty tools and it is STILL hard. The impeller isn't too bad because I have access to a 20 ton hydraulic press. Lol. Let us know how you made out!


----------

